# Feb Meet Up?



## silvana (17/1/16)

Hi All,

Anyone keen for a meet up in Feb?
Happy to volunteer hosting duties for this one (I'm in Umina).

I'm thinking either the 21st or 28th depending on everyones availability.
Happy to start earlier in the day also as discussed last meeting to save slamming the last few beers when we
run out of time.

The 14th is pretty much the only day out for me, heading to http://www.meatstock.com.au oh yeah! 

Ben


----------



## n87 (18/1/16)

Im in.

nothing planned as of yet (except on the 14th)


----------



## fungrel (20/1/16)

I'd be keen.

21st would be ideal for me as I have baby related stuff on 28th.


----------



## silvana (27/1/16)

Shall we lock in the 21st?

Might mix up the food this time and fire up the smoker, haven't decided what yet probably either pulled pork or brisket.


----------



## n87 (28/1/16)

Sounds good to me.
Will let my +1 know

Ive been prety lazy the last few months, so i only have a couple of beers to try


----------



## n87 (3/2/16)

Yogi, what do you want me/us to bring?
I can drop some stuff over the day(s) before so they can be smoked in time

let me know


----------



## Dubzie (3/2/16)

I'm keen to tag along and meet you lads!
I'll probably be forced to bring my 2yo with me to give the missus a break (if thats an issue let me know)


----------



## [email protected] (3/2/16)

How did I miss this thread? Count me in.

I think it's my turn to supply meat - Ben - what do you need?


----------



## silvana (4/2/16)

Dubzie, thast OK to bring the spawn along. I have a 2yr old also but I think my wife might do the runner to avoid all the homebrew chin stroking so he may or may not be home.
Rob/Bry don't worry about the meat/food I'll sort it out, it just easier if get it all, Rob can be on sausage duty for the next meet up. I gues someone can bring bread rolls if wanted.

I should have and addtional 2 peeps so looks to be a good sized meeting. I'm looking at a 1pm start and 5pm finish so hopefully we won't have to slam a bunch of beers in the last 30mins.

Let's see what everyone has to bring.

I'll have an APA and American stout and possibly a Mild that are fermenting now. Also rauchbeir, Belgian single, Vienna lager and amber ale (if that keg doesn't kick)


----------



## [email protected] (4/2/16)

Ok "sausage duty" - what are you saying?? :blink:
Kidding, sausages next time, and I'll do bread-rolls this time.

I should have a Foreign Extra Stout, American Wheat, Vienna Lager, and I have a keg of Westvleteren XII that's slightly under-attenuated but still good. I won't bring the whole keg or the police will get involved.


----------



## Dubzie (18/2/16)

Just trying to get permission from the missus, she has something organised for us during the day, but i might be able to rock up a bit later.

Unfortunately, i only have a Bavarian Dunkel ready at the moment, i'll be kegging a Zombie Dust Clone this weekend though.


----------



## n87 (18/2/16)

Doing a count on my beers:
4 pines pale ale clone (kegged last night)
Schwartzbeir
Baltic eis-porter (only been bottled for a couple of months, courtesy of brew partner)
Dirty Blonde ale

as far as i am aware, my +1 is coming.


----------



## [email protected] (18/2/16)

Just reviewing what I said I'd bring - the American Wheat is all gone.

Not sure why, it wasn't that good.


----------



## Dubzie (18/2/16)

Since i've never been to one of these gatherings, how many bottles/longies should i bring along?


----------



## n87 (18/2/16)

One of each sample. a stubbie is usually enough.
much beer to try, dont need any extra help getting sloshed


----------



## [email protected] (18/2/16)

If I print out a bunch of BJCP scoring sheets is anybody interested in having a go at filling them out? 
Interesting, good palate exercise and people get more in-depth feedback on their beer.

Thoughts? Or is it too intimidating?


----------



## n87 (18/2/16)

im keen on doing a couple.
might get a little tedious if we did it for all of them


----------



## silvana (18/2/16)

I was thinking the same on BJCP scoring
I'm thinking of putting 3 or 4 beers in the ISB comp http://colbatt.wix.com/isbbrewcomp 
next month and thought it would be fun to see our scores compared to blind tasting and comp results
Maybe we can score one beer each if everyone is interested?
Dubzie if everyone is coming (6-7) might need a longneck of each.

Vienna and Am stout are out for me. Berliner weisse and Brett pale ale are in though!

Come hungry I have a monster pork shoulder for the smoker.


----------



## gone brewing (18/2/16)

Things have worked out OK for me to join you on Sunday. I hope the pork shoulder can stretch out enough to feed one more...

If not I could bring a plate of peanut butter sandwiches to share. I grow the peanuts in my backyard and roast them in a specially designed wood-fired oven before grinding them to a paste in my home-made mill. It has a flavour I can best describe as "nutty" and it's a good pairing with a Northern English Brown Ale or Brown Porter. To be a complete tosser I documented it all on my AHB blog.
:unsure:  

Cheers
Dick


----------



## [email protected] (18/2/16)

This is the best post ever.


----------



## silvana (19/2/16)

Plenty of pork mate, more than welcome to bring your nuts along too! 
Going to be a big meeting, looking very forward to it.
I'll PM you all my address when I'm home.


----------



## silvana (20/2/16)

Meats on the smoker!

Looking forward to some cracking home brew tomorrow. 
Running short on chairs if a few people
can bring an outdoor chair that would be great.


----------



## gone brewing (21/2/16)

Great to catch up with everyone today. Everyone pretty much has their process dialled, 'cause all the beers we had today were really good. We can give ourselves a collective pat on the back for having the best beers of any homebrew club this side of Patonga.


----------



## Dubzie (21/2/16)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys, little one was late to have her nap, by the time she was up and I got her ready it would have been too late for me to arrive


----------



## gone brewing (21/2/16)

Next time Dubzie. Thanks too to Ben for hosting and cooking up that sensational pulled pork. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dubzie (21/2/16)

Yep defiantly down for the next one!
Will have to bottle off this Zombie Dust clone before i drink it all!


----------



## n87 (22/2/16)

Great beers
great food
great sauce
company was OK too :beer:

Yogi, ill put an order in for a bucket of that sauce :icon_drool2:


----------



## [email protected] (22/2/16)

Thanks everybody, turned out to be informative and delicious on all counts.

Do we want to set the April date now?


----------



## n87 (22/2/16)

I will likely be out a couple of Sundays in April, i just don't know which ones yet


----------



## [email protected] (22/2/16)

happy to host!


----------



## silvana (24/2/16)

90% sure I won't be able to make 10th and or 17th which leaves 3rd and 24th for me.
Im always up for Saturday if to many cannot make it for Sunday.

I think we might need a seperate thread for the April meeting


Also here is the sauce and rub recipes too, good stuff.
I don't use the onion and oil in the mother sauce just a table spoon of onion powder. Enjoy!


View attachment BBQ Sauce.docx



Ben


----------



## n87 (26/2/16)

Regarding the April meet, im out on the 17th and 24th (including their Saturdays)


----------

